# Zodiac E-juice



## ShaneW (2/8/14)

We are proud to announce that we have partnered with Zodiac E-Liquids. Zodiac are a locally distributed Juice that is produced in Italy. Zodiac offers the best in imported E-Liquid with the South African stamp of approval. Support SA Juices at an affordable price.

Our price per 20ml bottles is R75.

For the best conversion juice (1st time vapers love it) try the French Pipe Tobacco

Zodiac E-Juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/8/14)

@ShaneW 
I see on the site these are 11mg
Are they available in 18mg?

By the way, in my view, first timers often find 18mg necessary, especially on the Clearos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (3/8/14)

Silver said:


> @ShaneW
> I see on the site these are 11mg
> Are they available in 18mg?
> 
> By the way, in my view, first timers often find 18mg necessary, especially on the Clearos


The French Pipe Tobacco is available in 18 mg.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (3/8/14)

Silver said:


> @ShaneW
> I see on the site these are 11mg
> Are they available in 18mg?
> 
> By the way, in my view, first timers often find 18mg necessary, especially on the Clearos



Yes, all the Zodiac juices are available in 18mg. I'm only stocking the French pipe in 18mg at the moment but can order any variation

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

